# 200sx stock speakers



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

are the front and rear speakers in the 95 200sx the same size? what size are they?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes, the front and rear speakers are the same size... according to Crutchfield, the speaker size is 6 3/4" (oversized 6 1/2"). Here's a link to the Crutchfield site -----> Aftermarket 200SX speakers on Crutchfield.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

the problem won't be so much the speaker size(6 3/4) but more the depth, ughhhh


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

omega said:


> *the problem won't be so much the speaker size(6 3/4) but more the depth, ughhhh *


I have the same problem. If they are to deep just make some spacers.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I have an extra speaker from the front door (long story) and my rear speaker is popped. Can i put the one from the front into the rear?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

yes you can


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah I've switched mine a few times


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes, the only thing is it's just not that much fun to get ot the rear speakers at all. Glad I only had to do that once.


----------

